# Punch 800a2 or zapco iforce 1200.1



## Melo5812 (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a g35 coupe so not much trunk space at all I have a 4080 sub box which for those that don't know is a sort of stealth fiberglass box that fits a 10" sub on the passanger side rear quarter and still gives you all of your trunk space I have decide on an idmax 10 for the box I also am replacing the head unit with a 007 alpine I bought jbl gto 609c for the front still deciding on rear something inexpensive prob just to fill it now I am keeping the stock wiring for the speakers so for the first amp am thinking either the jx400/4 or can get a used zapco i4100 as I need an amp that I can use high level imputs I was leaning towards the jl only cuz it has rca preamp out so I don't have to run rca's to the sub amp I can use the preamp out to run rca to the sub amp for the sub amp I had all but decided to get an old school punch 800a2 it's nostalgic for me as I had a punch 225.2 and a 800a2 in my teens back in the mid to late 90s but I happen to read a post on g35driver.com about an install with a idmax 10 and a zapco iforce 1200.1 and how the amps sound quality was amazing looked online and can get a new one for $250 on eBay (idk if they are still making these or its old stock but I thought it was discontinued) the punch I can get a used one in exelent shap w end caps for $250 so my question is this has anyone heard both of these amps puch a same or similar set up? Am I better off with a new zapco even tho the old punch amps are basically indestructible? and finally for the other amp should I get the new jl its $150 new or I can get the zapco for $110? Should I buy the jl just for the preamp out does this affect power or sq?


----------



## Melo5812 (Feb 25, 2018)

I wanted to add I have a Bose amp that I am going to bypass to use the current wiring for all speakers other than the sub


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the iforce line was zapco attempting to sell more product so its nowhere near the quality of the current desent zapco. personally I'd go with the Rockford amp as it looks great, sounds great, and might even be more relyable even with it being quite a bit older. if the zapco dies, you'd just replace it, the rf amps can still be fixed if theres issues.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

At that price I would take a long, hard, serious look at just making the jump to Zapco ST line - https://www.zapco.com/st-1000xm-ii for the sub and can be had for around the same price point as you're looking at... and https://www.zapco.com/st-4x-sq can be had for $170-ish last i checked... so all together a small amount more, but not "old stock" or used/etc - currently offered product, full warranty/support - does have speaker level input and by all rights these are a great amp regardless of their price point. You'd be hard pressed to find a Zapco ST-X user who wouldn't recommend them to friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

